# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2010)



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

*Época 2010*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Pacífico ocidental não tem datas oficiais mas a maioria dos ciclones forma-se entre Maio e Novembro. 







*Trajectos mais comuns*
Trajectos 1980-2005






*Links úteis*

- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page
- Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC)
- Japan Meteorological Agency
- PAGASA - Tropical Cyclone Information for the Philippines
- Tropical Cyclone Center Hong Kong
- Tropical Cyclone Center Taiwan
- Typhoon Center  South Korea


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2010 às 15:01)

O primeiro tufão da temporada afecta as Filipinas nesta altura


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2010 às 16:38)

Como se está a desenvolver o sistema?


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2010 às 17:17)

*Tifón deja 26 muertos y 38 desaparecidos en Filipinas*




El primer tifón en azotar Filipinas este año derribó cables del tendido eléctrico y mató al menos a 26 personas ayer, muchas de ellas tratando de escapar cuando la tormenta cambió de curso. Treinta y ocho personas estaban desaparecidas, en su mayoría pescadores atrapados por la furia de las aguas en alta mar. 
Más de la mitad de la isla norteña de Luzón, que incluye Manila, estaba sin electricidad, y las autoridades dijeron que tomaría dos o tres días para restaurar el servicio. El temporal obligó a la cancelación de vuelos y de la navegación, así como la suspensión de clases y de labores en algunas oficinas del gobierno. El tifón Conson castigó la tarde del martes la provincia de Quezón, en el noreste, con vientos de 120 kph (75 mph), perdió fuerza y se convirtió en tormenta tropical a su paso por la isla de Luzón. También sacudió la capital con fuertes ráfagas y aguaceros durante dos horas, dijo el meteorólogo Bernie de León. 
La tormenta salió de Manila antes del amanecer del miércoles, pero derribó ramas y árboles y dejó esparcidos todo tipo de residuos. Los ventarrones se llevaron anuncios de lona colocados en los principales caminos y arrancaron techos de casas endebles en las costas. 
*El presidente electo Benigno Aquino III criticó al servicio meteorológico por no pronosticar que la tormenta azotaría Manila.* *“Eso es inaceptable”**, dijo Aquino en una reunión del Consejo Nacional de Coordinación para Desastres, e hizo notar que las agencias gubernamentales se apoyaban en el servicio meteorológico para sus preparativos. *

La Raza


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2010 às 19:51)

O sul da China se preparou na sexta-feira para esperar o tufão Conson, depois de o Vietnã mobilizar quase 3.000 soldados em áreas ameaçadas pela tempestade, que se desloca agora sobre o mar do Sul da China. 
Transbordamentos de rios e deslizamentos já mataram 135 pessoas e deixaram 41 desaparecidas na China desde o começo de julho, segundo a imprensa estatal. O país está em estado de alerta por causa das inundações, as piores dos últimos anos, e a chegada do Conson - que provocou falta de energia e matou 38 pessoas nas Filipinas - agrava a situação.
O site Tropical Storm Risk (http://www.tropicalstormrisk.com) disse que o Conson ganhou força ao se aproximar da ilha chinesa de Hainan. Ele deve passar um pouco ao norte da ilha nas primeiras horas de sábado, dirigindo-se então para o norte do Vietnã, onde o governo já retirou mais de 200 mil pessoas das suas casas e mobilizou 2.800 soldados para tarefas de emergência. 
Um alerta laranja, relativo a ondas de até 6 metros, foi emitido para o mar do Sul da China. Ondas ligeiramente menores são previstas na costa de Hainan e da província de Guangdong, importante centro exportador chinês. 
Em Hainan, província insular que recebe muitos turistas chineses, 24 mil barcos de pesca foram chamados de volta ao porto. As balsas para o continente foram suspensas, deixando centenas de viajantes retidos, e alguns voos também foram cancelados, segundo a agência de notícias Xinhua. 
O governo de Hainan está atento a inundações e deslizamentos, e pediu aos moradores de áreas baixas que busquem refúgio. A ilha tem uma importante produção de borracha, açúcar, banana e gás natural, e todas essas atividades podem ser afetadas pela tempestade. 
A Xinhua noticiou também o naufrágio de dez embarcações de pesca que buscavam refúgio em uma das ilhas Paracel, ocupadas pela China, mas reivindicadas pelo Vietnã. 
Tufões e tempestades tropicais são comuns nas costas de Filipinas, China, Taiwan e Japão no segundo semestre. Eles ganham força sobre as águas quentes do Pacífico.

O Globo


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 11:10)

Landfall do Tufão «Chanthu» (cat 1)  no sudeste da China


















http://www.weather.com.cn/html/weather/101281002.shtml


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2010 às 10:14)

Um vídeo de James Reynolds (typhoonfury.com) em Hong Kong, o centro do tufão Chantu passou 400km a sul mas uma banda de precipitação ainda deixou uns 200-300mm de chuva em Hong Kong




E já agora, um outro vídeo da mesma fonte, mas do tufão anterior (referido mais em cima neste tópico), o Tufão Conson


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2010 às 00:41)

*Taiwan: tufão Fanapi faz três mortos*



> Três pessoas morreram em acidentes provocados pelos ventos e chuvas torrenciais do tufão Fanapi que está a afectar Taiwan e obrigou a evacuações em massa e à interrupção do tráfego aéreo e ferroviário, avança a agência Lusa.
> 
> O Fanapi, com ventos médios de 162 quilómetros por hora e rajadas de 198 quilómetros por hora atravessa a ilha Formosa na sua região central, prevendo-se que continuará a deslocar-se em direção ao continente chinês.
> 
> De acordo com a trajetória prevista pelos Serviços Meteorológicos e Geofísicos de Macau, o Fanapi passará num ponto mais próximo do território entre segunda e terça feira e a uma distância de cerca de 130 quilómetros a norte de Macau.


TVI


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2010 às 23:56)

*Filipinas preparam-se para chegada de tufão com ventos de 250 quilómetros/hora*






O tufão Megi que se aproxima das Filipinas está hoje a subir de intensidade, com ventos de mais de 250 quilómetros/hora. As operações de evacuação em 20 províncias, em estado de alerta, já começaram.
As previsões meteorológicas governamentais apontam para ondas que podem chegar aos 14 metros e as autoridades desaconselham as viagens à região, tendo em conta que o tufão pode causar inundações súbitas, deslizamentos de terra e tempestades. *Megi, na categoria 5 – a mais elevada -,* deverá ser sentido hoje na ilha de Luzon, na região Norte, uma zona de cultivo de arroz e milho. O Governo aconselhou os seus sete milhões de habitantes, na rota do tufão, para armazenarem alimentos e medicamentos.
O governador de Cagayan, Alvaro Antonio, disse que o tufão pode causar muitos estragos às plantações de arroz. “De acordo com as nossas estimativas, cerca de 50 a 60 por cento da nossa produção de arroz poderá ficar totalmente destruída ou danificada”, comentou o responsável. O vale de Cagayan produz cerca de um terço do arroz das Filipinas.
Este ano, a produção de arroz não deverá conseguir chegar às quantidades estimadas inicialmente, de 17,4 milhões de toneladas; ficarão em falta 3,2 milhões de toneladas. Em 2009, o país perdeu 1,3 milhões de toneladas de arroz depois da passagem de três tufões em Setembro e Outubro.
Evacuações - Megi, a décima tempestade tropical e a mais forte a atingir o país este ano, estava 490 quilómetros a Este de Luzon e deslocava-se a 22 quilómetros/hora para a província de Cagayan. As pessoas que vivem ao longo da costa, perto da margem de rios e em zonas baixas nas províncias de Cagayan e Isabela já começaram a abandonar as suas casas, informou Benito Ramos, responsável pela agência nacional de protecção civil.
Camiões, barcos pneumáticos, veículos anfíbios e geradores foram enviados para a região Norte, para ajudar às operações de resgate e socorro, acrescentou Benito Ramos. As escolas vão encerrar amanhã, para quando está prevista a passagem de Megi, em direcção ao Sul do Mar da China.

PÚBLICO


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2010 às 01:01)




----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2010 às 08:29)

Altura em que fez landfall no nordeste das Filipinas.


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2010 às 16:17)

Terá feito o landfall com uns brutais 145 kt (270km/h)


----------



## lsalvador (18 Out 2010 às 16:31)

Vince disse:


> Terá feito o landfall com uns brutais 145 kt (270km/h)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 18:31)

*Supertufão Megi deixa rasto de destruição nas Filipinas*


> Governo decreta estado de calamidade pública no norte das Filipinas. Supertufão Megi atingiu hoje país trazendo ventos com mais de 225 km/h. (Veja no final do texto vídeo colocado no YouTube)
> 
> Inundações, casas destruídas, cortes de energia elétrica, voos cancelados e pelo menos, até ao momento, dois mortos. O supertufão Megi que atingiu hoje as Filipinas  com ventos superiores a 225 km/h, já deixou um rasto de destruição na província de Isabella, norte do país, e ameaça  devastar a colheita de arroz, importante  setor da economia local.
> 
> ...



!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 19:13)

Mais alguns vídeos do Supertufão Megi.





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntI-UH8n4Vk"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 22:15)

*Typhoon Megi (15W) over the Philippines*


----------



## fablept (19 Out 2010 às 03:02)

@CNN


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2010 às 11:06)

*Tufão Megi já fez onze mortos*
Chuvas torrenciais continuam a assolar as Filipinas



> O tufão Megi, que atingiu na segunda-feira o norte das Filipinas e que continua a assolar o país com chuvas torrenciais, fez pelo menos onze mortos, indicaram fontes oficiais citadas pela CNN.
> 
> Quatro pessoas morreram na província de Pangasinan: três foram atingidas por uma árvore e uma por um raio.
> 
> ...





Precipitação acumulada desde as 6h utc de dia 17 e as 6h de hoje. (intervalo de 48 horas).

510,0mm - Baguio
307,6mm - Dagupan
223,6mm - Iba
220,2mm - Tuguegarao
198,1mm - Aparri
99,8mm - Manila






Em termos de escala, de Aparri a Manila são ~420km em linha recta (o mesmo que de Faro a Viseu).


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 01:33)

O tufão Magi tem vindo, nas últimas horas, a reconstituir o olho do seu dentro.
No entanto as previsões apontam que vá perdendo intensidade à medida que se aproxima da China.


----------



## adiabático (21 Out 2010 às 22:14)

Parece que este Megi é mais um que se encaminha para regiões do Sul da China próximo de Hong Kong / Macau (onde se prevê que venha a ser hasteada a bandeira de tempestade de grau 8, a terceira mais forte de 10).



> O tufão Megi estava hoje a cerca de 490 quilómetros a sudeste de Macau, dirigindo-se lentamente para norte, disse hoje à agência Lusa o diretor dos Serviços Meteorológicos e Geofísicos.
> 
> Fong Soi Kun explicou que a tempestade, classificada de super tufão, continua a "deslocar-se muito lentamente" para norte, prevendo-se que, a manter a rota, passe na sexta-feira no ponto mais próximo de Macau, entre 200 e 250 quilómetros a este.
> 
> ...


Fonte: EXPRESSO



> Macau, China, 20 out (Lusa) -- O Festival da Lusofonia em Macau foi adiado para o fim de semana entre 29 e 31 de outubro devido à aproximação do super tufão Megi, disse à agência Lusa fonte da organização.
> Em declarações à agência Lusa, fonte do Instituto para os Assuntos Cívicos e Municipais de Macau (IACM), organizador do evento, explicou que a aproximação da tempestade tropical e, por consequência, a previsão de chuvas intensas e ventos fortes, aconselham o adiamento da festa por não estarem reunidas as condições para a sua realização.


Fonte: Diário de Notícias


----------

